# Pokemon of the Conga Line (PotV Parody)



## Echo (Oct 15, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: This RP is in NO WAY serious...
DISCLAIMER*2: If you aren't random you will be slapped with a banana and escorted to a toilet.

After Lucidia captured Joe, the Pie pokemon, everybody just kinda stood around and danced. The purpose of this RP is to prevent the old one from becoming annoying.

Unknowingly to everyone, there was a pokemon in Veilstone city, manipulating the fates to bring them all there so it could be summoned.

Pants.

-------------------
Form:

Name:
Age:
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one:
Alignment: Banana or Fish.
Description:
Personality: (May be PO)
Other:
Pokemon: (Max 6)
-----------------

Pokemon Form: (Required if you want Pokemon)
Name:
Species:
Item:
Personality:
-----------------

You get: 
10 Max Potions
10 Full Heals
2 Revives
1 Max Revive
However many berries you want.
A banana
A Pie
10-Disco balls (can only be use on enemies with the Dancing status)
10-Ultra balls

Rules: 
Be random
No flaming, trolling, double posting, etc.
No time control
No godmodding
Put Caramelldansen in your form.
*Insert other rules here*


Everyone in the old RP has a spot reserved here.
----------------

My form:

Name: Ohayou
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Team: Banana

Description: -Very- messy, almost shoulder length, blonde hair, and big blue-green eyes. Medium in height, and wears a plain yellow shirt and blue jeans.
Personality: Disgustingly cheerful and optimistic. Hyperactive. Has ADHD and OCD. Is horribly random, and helps Eric light fires.

Reason for Wanting This Pokemon: Because he is insane, random, and likes to dance.
Pokemon:

-Name: Spin
-Quick claw
-Species: Rotom posessing a fan.
-Personality: Happy and free spirited. Likes to dance.


-Name: Kasumi
-Item: A banana (for Eric-slapping purposes)
-Species: Drifloon 
-Personality : (see Spin)
-Gender: Male


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 15, 2008)

Hell yeah :D
CopyPasted Appearance and Personality, which is why they're serious >.> Also copied Pokemon personalities (except for Joe :D)

Name: Lucidia
Age: 14
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: Because she wanted to
Alignment: 42
Description: Lucidia has long, straight, blond hair, and is rather tall for her age. She has earrings now.
Personality: Lucidia likes to help those in trouble, and can't stand leaving anyone behind. She wishes to become a nurse, and spends a lot of her time reading books about diseases and how to stay healthy, besides a few novels she likes.
Other: Babble OMNOMNOM ZOOM flip picknose facepalm FART Caramelldansen
Pokemon:

Name: Joy
Species: Togekiss
Item: Leftovers
Personality: Joy is a lot like Lucidia. She enjoys healing and is naturally motherly.

Name: Grace
Species: Gardevoir
Item: Mind Plate
Personality: Grace is graceful, which is guessable from her name. She is silent most of the time, and, although she too enjoys healing, is willing to make sacrifices if nessecary. She likes Joe A LOT.

Name: Mist
Species: Dragonair
Item: None
Personality: Mist is protecting, although he does enjoy teasing. He believes in fairness and justice, and for this reason holds no item. He refuses to evolve into Dragonite, which he thinks is ugly. He is also always eating Joe's penis.

Name: Shimmer
Species: Articuno
Item: Occa Berry
Personality: Shimmer is the main powerhouse of Lucidia's team. She is usually the one called to action, and will fight to the death if she has to. She is loyal and grateful to Lucidia for healing her after the battle that injured her severely and gave her her scar. She is also a natural debater, and usually will not tolerate Mist's teasing.

Name: Flower
Species: Latias
Item: Soul Dew
Personality: Flower is sympathetic. She is somewhat unwise, too, due to her young age. Despite her youth, she is quite cautious. She has a good knowledge for berries, and is often sent out to look for them when a patient is in treatment.

Name: Joe
Species: Joe
Item: Pie
Personality: Is insane and random like Ohayou. And he likes Grace.


----------



## Echo (Oct 15, 2008)

Meep! Accepted~


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 15, 2008)

I forget when I copypaste so much D:

And don't you rememberrrrrrrr?



shadow_lugia said:


> Lucidia threw a Pie Ball of the apple version.
> 
> *But not before Mist consumed its penis.*


----------



## Echo (Oct 15, 2008)

Echo said:


> Meep! Accepted~


Yes... Painfully...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 15, 2008)

*hands a banana and paints target on head*

To ease your pain :D~


----------



## Echo (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY!!!
*bananaslaps*





And now we wait for Ica...


----------



## o_O (Oct 15, 2008)

XD POKEMON OF THE CONGA LINE? 
I LURVE IT :D

Name: Stuart Theodore Daniels (Initals are pwnage.)
Age: Apple. 
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: For the weed. Wait what? This is for... PANTS? Dammit. Well, I'll still get the weed...
Alignment: Banana. Because Banana Pie is better than Fish Pie.
Description: Ummmm.... He has amnesia.
Personality: He r tard.
Other: Conga!
Pokemon: He doesn't have any! *Gasp*


----------



## Flareth (Oct 15, 2008)

Name: Twitchy
Age: 19
Why you were in th RP: because i liek caramelldansen
Alignment: Fish
Description: Team Rocket Grunt, long, black hair, brown eyes.
Personality: You've seen him in PoTL
Pokemon:

Name: Mr. Flufferbuns
Species: Buneary
Item: None
Personality: Nuts. Just plain nuts.

Name: Diego
Species: Ratatta
Item: None
Personality: PO


Name: Tsyru
Species: Raikou
Item: Dagger
Personality: Typical emo stereotype


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 15, 2008)

I really, really want to be the Only Sane Man. But oh well~

Name: Ribeka
Age: Unknown, said to be around 20-ish
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: Need my daily dose o' randomness.
Alignment: Banana. BECAUSE OF HOW THEY'RE SHAPED.
Description: Shoulder length brown hair with chin length blonde highlights. Wears as blue shirt that says "Palletshipping: Because only two types of guys wear Hawaiian shirts." Plus blue jeans. And black sandals. Oh, and her keyboard/mouse, CPU, and display/camcorder that goes over her glasses. And her slash goggles.
Personality: Obsessed with Palletshipping, hatchin' her egg, and misusing her powers, Ribeka is an Motor Mouth and a Genki Girl. She want to find the Pokémon cause she wants a Pokémon. Never mind she has an egg. Also likes yelling "OMGWTFBBQ!" a lot.
Other: Hi. =D
Pokémon: 

Name: Eggy McEggegg
Species: Egg
Item: Egg Shell
Personality: Likes sitting there, taking up space.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 16, 2008)

Can I use my old form?

Name: Chip
Age: 15
Why you want to catch it: He wants a new Pokemon.
Alignment: Fish
Description: He's got straight black hair that curves up at the back. He has chocolate colored eyes. He wears a kilt and tap shoes, along with a pair of huge sunglasses that have to be tied to his head in order to fit.
Personality: PO
Other: He likes listening to music and Pie. He dances funny. If someone asks why he wears a kilt, he'll roll his eyes and say "People never learn." He believes he has a long, thick tail that can shock bookshelves. When people deny it, he says "Duh!" and points to the sides of his kilt. "Flo's a rappa!" People usually confuse it for "Floatzel Rapper" and walk away confused. He likes Caramelldansen.
Pokemon:

Name: Poker
Species: Toxicroak
Item: Poison Barb
Personality: Not very bright if you ask Chip. However, he behaves well when he's not investigating something.

Name: Trousers
Species: Tropius
Item: Flame Plate
Personality: Very stupid.
Other: He once found a long stick that he calls the "Super Poker." He gave it to Useless for her second birthday.

Name: Flo
Species: Skuntank
Item: Blackglasses
Personality: Tries to act cool. The smartest one in Chip's party, yet still dumb. Calls himself a "rappa."

Name: Immy
Species: Omastar
Item: Amulet Coin
Personality: Demanding and whiny.


Name: Useless
Species: Silcoon
Item: Super Poker
Personality: Eagers to prove herself.

Name: Twinny
Species: Silcoon
Item: Glow Stick
Personality: Silent and usually unmoving. No one knows that he has a glow stick.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 16, 2008)

*Name:* Lauren
*Age:* 10
*Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one:* I enjoy the Pokemon of the Series and thus plan to join every one... =D
*Alignment:* Fish.
*Description:* Lauren has a-bit-longer-than-shoulder-length black hair and wears a red shirt and pants, with black running shoes. Just like her sister, West, she has a cowgirl hat that goes over her whole face, except this time, it's red. 
*Personality:* Random and loves Fire-types. Her favorite Pokemon are legendaries, and she enjoys studying them. She also loves Caramelldansen-ing...
*Other:* ...as do I. *dances* She also taught all of her Pokemon a move called Caramelldansen, which gives the foe Dancing status. Lauren often does it, too.
*Pokemon: *

Name: Phoenix
Gender: Female
Species: Moltres
Item: Mystic Water
Personality: No one knows why she wears Mystic Water around her neck. Enjoys being fast, and flying Lauren around. 

Name: Black
Gender: Male
Species: Charizard
Item: None
Personality: Is almost always random. He enjoys staying on topic, and was originally owned by one of West's friends, but was traded to West, then Lauren.

Name: Onko
Gender: Female
Species: Infernape
Item: None
Personality: It's easy to make friends with her, due to her good sense of humor and outgoing personality. She would defend any member of her team with her life if she had to. However, Onko gets nervous in life-or-death situations. *copypasted from Darkest Hour*

Name: Rock
Gender: Male
Species: Rapidash
Item: None
Personality: Speedy, especially at talking. Often babbles on and on about random things. Rock is also shiny.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

Name: Blade
Age: 17
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: Because I want to. XD
Alignment: Fish
Description: Wears black jeans and a white T-shirt, black wristbands, white sneakers. Has brown-green eyes, black hair
Personality: PO
Other: Caramelldansen
Pokemon: Moon, Solon, Latias, Glacier, Iceburg, Beedrill
-----------------
-Name: Moon
-Species: Umbreon
-Item: EXP Share
-Gender: Male
-Identifying Features: Has a moon shaped emblem on his chest.
-Personality: Similar to Blade's, except is never vicious but wil fight to the death to protect Blade.

-Name: Solon
-Species: Espeon
-Item: Leftovers
-Gender: Female
-Identifying Features: Has a sun shaped emblem on her chest.
-Personality: Quiet, snidy and doesn't care enough for Blade to protect him much.

-Name: N/A
-Species: Latias
-Item: Soul Dew
-Gender: Female
-Identifying Features: A shiny Latias
-Personality: Kind and free-spirited, shares Blade's desires to keep peace.
-Signiature Move: Caramelldansen(Learned in PotV): Gives all POKéMON Dancing Status

-Name: Glacier
-Species: Glaceon
-Item: NeverMeltIce
-Gender: Female
-Identifying Features: None
-Personality: Calm, cares for her child, Iceburg.

-Name: Iceburg
-Species: Glaceon
-Item: EXPShare
-Gender: Female
-Identifying Features: A young Glaceon, meaning shorter and lighter.
-Personality: Calm, a little scared, is cared for by her mother, Glacier

-Name: N/A
-Species: Beedrill
-Item: Silverpowder
-Gender: Male
-Identifying Features: Shiny
-Personality: Cautious, needs attention.

(PC: Caterpie Egg)


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2008)

Name:Mysti
Age:11
Why the *censored because I don't like cussing* you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: Because I like randomness XD
Alignment: Fish.
Description: Blonde, curly hair, weard a white shirt with pink trimming, collar and sleeves and has a Mew on it, has bluejeans and blue sneakers.
Personality: PO
Other:*gasp* I just copy-pasted the form from PotPie =D
Pokemon: (Max 6)

-Name:Purification
-Species:Suicune
-Gender:Preffers to be entitled Female
-Item: Soul Dew
-Identifying Features: Has a bow on her front right leg. Everywhere that's white is silver. She wears the Soul Dew around her neck.
-Personality:Is the caring, loving one. Doesn't fight if she doesn't have to.

-Name:Skipper
-Species:Mudkip(:3)
-Gender:Female
-Identifying Features:Just your average Mudkip
-Personality:Enraged easily.

-Name:Moonlight
-Species:Umbreon
-Gender:Female
-Identifying Features:Her rings are mood rings, but the top right ear was stained pink.
-Personality:The one to always go first on an adventure. Natural enemy to Steel Wing.

-Name:Steel Wing
-Species:Charizard
-Gender:Male
-Identifying Features:His fire is black, whether it be out of his mouth or it be his tail. Wears a red bowtie.
-Personality:Same as Moonlight. Natural enemy to her, too.

-Name:Shadowflare
-Species:Ninetails
-Gender:Female
-Identifying Features:Is black where the creamy color, not the mane thing or fliff on it's head, is, and red on the tail tip, the mane-like thing and the fluff thing on it's head.
-Personality:Sarcastic, pretty much!


----------



## Echo (Oct 16, 2008)

All accepted.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 17, 2008)

Name: Derek
Age: 17
Why the hell you were in the old RP, (If you were) and why you're joining this one: Because Derek began taking dancing classes.
Alignment: Banana.
Description: Derek has flat red hair, covered by a hat that says "Eye for an eye, pie for a pie". He always wears a green t-shirt and jeans.
Personality: PO
Other: Carmelldansen
Pokemon: (Max 6)
Name: Inferno
Species: Typhlosion
Item: A moldy piece of chocolate
Personality: Derek found Inferno when both were very young. Derek's mother had been complaining that she had seen an immensely large mouse under the kitchen sink, and asked Derek's father to kill it. Derek's father, deathly afraid of mice, ran away from the house and never visited his family again, for fear of having to kill the mouse. Derek then looked under the sink and found Inferno, then a Cyndaquil, drinking a bottle of beer. They then became everlasting friends. Inferno is an alcoholic. He keeps a moldy piece of chocolate because he believes it has magical powers that enables him to sing like a rockstar (When in actuality, he sounds horrible, and all that anyone understands when he sings is "Typhlosion Typhlosion Ty Ty PHLOOOOOOSION!!")

Name: Egg
Species: Chatot
Item: Knife (Shh...Derek doesn't know that Egg has it)
Personality: Egg loathes Derek, and intends on killing Derek one day. Derek treats her nicely, but most things end in disaster with her. For instance, the day after she was caught (Derek thought she was falling out of a tree so he caught her to save her), Derek gave her a glow stick to play with. Unfortunately, the glow stick had hidden drugs in it, and when Derek wasn't looking, these rough drug dealers beat up Egg to get the glow stick back. She fought them off using kung fu power, but the next day they came back with ravenous Mightyena and demanded that Egg give them the glow stick, so she obliged. No one knows why she is called Egg, except for Derek and Egg. Of course, that is one of the reasons that Egg wishes to kill Derek.

Name: Fishy
Species: Mothim
Item: A mouse trap
Personality: Fishy was caught by Derek when Derek was eating a hot dog, and that is why Fishy is called Fishy (???). Fishy hates mice above all things, and vowed to kill Inferno when he was but a Cyndaquil. Fishy always carries a Mouse Trap with him so that he can kill any mice he comes across. Fishy tends to recite looooonnnnggg and unsensical monologues.

Name: Blaziking
Species: Munchlax
Item: A miniature bazooka!
Personality: Hee hee hee....

Name: Gorefunkle
Species: Corphish
Item: A llama
Personality: One day, Gorefunkle rode on a llama to an area where Derek was having a sandwich. Derek saw the llama and wanted to eat it. Gorefunkle then bit Derek on the nose. Then, Derek's sandwich threw a Poke Ball at Gorefunkle and captured it. That was how Gorefunkle was captured.


----------



## Echo (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, we're starting. And I added a celebratory poll.
-------------------------
Everyone suddenly stopped dancing, feeling a strange pulse in the very fabric of space. The air seemed to ripple as Palkia burst from a wormhole.

"YOU SHALL HAVE A PARTY IN VEILSTONE CITY!!!" He boomed.

And just as quickly as he appeared he disappeared.

"Ok!" Ohayou yelled, grabbing onto Kasumi and flying west.
Just as he had taken off, a second wormhole appeared.

Palkia poked his head out, "NOODLES!" he boomed, leaving once again, and with a flash of light, conga line music began playing from Spin's speaker form.

"Conga line to Veilstone it is!!!" Ohayou yelled, grabbing Mysti, Chip, Twitchy and S.T.D., dragging them behind.


----------



## o_O (Oct 22, 2008)

STD saw a Mewtwo, Arceus, Jirachi, Mew, Lugia, and Giratina and caught them all. He put them in his pocket and joined his conga line.
((BTW, some nice comics about conga lines you might want to see:
http://www.explosm.net/comics/1422/
http://www.explosm.net/comics/1423/
http://www.explosm.net/comics/1435/))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 22, 2008)

Chip grabbed Lauren, who was alive but didn't post yet, and slapped her into the conga line. "To Veilstone it is!" he echoed.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 22, 2008)

"YAY!" Lauren cried. She began conga-ing. "This place wouldn't load for the past three days! Sorry I was dead!"
 Then she screamed, "TO VEILSTONE IT IS!"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 22, 2008)

"YAY!" screeched Ribeka as she joined the conga line, "TO VEILSTONE, CITY OF DEA- PARTYING!"


----------



## Flareth (Oct 22, 2008)

"IT'S ALIVE!" Twitchy screamed.


----------



## Echo (Oct 22, 2008)

(((Ah, Explosm comics... Good times, good times...)))
"Wooo!!!! Conga faster! tCoD is back!!!" Ohayou yelled, pulling the line along faster.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 22, 2008)

((DAMN IT ALL!! I had the bestest post for Derek, but when I clicked the "post" button, that was when the site went down. Sigh, I guess I'll have to do it from memory...))

Derek and his Pokemon were randomly dancing in the middle of an busy, abandoned highway, when suddenly, an interdimensional vortex opened up in front of him, sucking in hundreds of cars. Moments later, Palkia's head popped through the vortex.

"Oh no, not another one!" Derek complained. Palkia glared at him. Derek glared at Gorefunkle. Gorefunkle glared at the llama. The llama spit in Palkia's eyes. Palkia glared at the llama.

"So how are things?" Derek asked.

"Oh, pretty well," Palkia said. "You?"

"Things are pretty nifty with me," Derek said. "We couldn't capture the Pokemon of the Pie."

"So sad."

"Indeed. So why are you here?" Derek asked.

"I am here because you are demanded at a party in Veilstone," Palkia said.

"Why?"

"Because the Pokemon of the Conga Line is rising again."

"Why?"

"Because someone threw a rock at it and it was angry."

"Why?"

"I don't know why someone would throw a rock at it."

"Why?"

"Why do you keep saying why?"

"Why?"

Palkia was angry. He grabbed Derek and his Pokemon and threw them to Veilstone City next to Twitchy.

"Hey, you're that person obsessed with Powdered Toast!" Derek said happily.

((Definitely not even close to how good the original post was...))


----------



## o_O (Oct 22, 2008)

STD joined the conga line, and suddenly went to the front and put a limbo bar out. "LIMBO AND CONGA!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 22, 2008)

Mysti hang on to the person in front of her with one hand and grabbed the Mewtwo from STD with the other and put it in her pocket. "MY USERNAME BEITH MEWTWO I DESERVE THIS POKEMON." she shouted over the music. She then named it Masquerade and put it on a ribbon which she tied around her neck.


----------



## Echo (Oct 22, 2008)

The ribbon turned into a banana and the Name Rater renamed Masquerade "Psybanana".


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 22, 2008)

Mysti changed the name back and then traded it to another person and back so it's name could'nt be changed and then put it on another non-changable ribbon and tied the ribbon onto her neck.


----------



## Echo (Oct 22, 2008)

Palkia appeared and took a massive spacial-dump on STD.
"SPACE DUMP!!!" Ohayou yelled, smacking into the limbo bar.

"The effects of the past events have dropped Ohayou's IQ by 50 points," a nearby news reporter said into a microphone.
"More at 9."


----------



## o_O (Oct 22, 2008)

STD, covered in spatial-dump, took some blood and smeared it over Palkia, making Palkia have STDs. And then some dropped on Ohayou, making HIM get some STDs. And then STD saw a Rayquaza and caught it.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 22, 2008)

"WHEE!"
Lucidia joined the limbo and went lower than anyone else.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 22, 2008)

"Lucida? It's a conga line." said Mysti while continuing to conga. "Maybe the sequel can be Pokemon of the Limbo or something like that. Or Pokemon of the Carmelldansen!"


----------



## Flareth (Oct 23, 2008)

Twitchy crashed into a building.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 23, 2008)

"No," she replied. "It'll be PotBanana!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 23, 2008)

Chip conga'd and limbo'd faster. "WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Echo (Oct 23, 2008)

Ohayou pimp-slapped Rayquaza to get him to cure his STD's, then looked at Mysti and Lucidia, saying, "It may or may not be Pokemon of the Duodenum. Because that's my new word-of-a-nearly-two-month-period."


----------



## Darksong (Oct 23, 2008)

"Duodnedum?" Lauren asked, perplexed. She shook her head, then sent out Rock. She boarded Rock, then dashed off. "See you later, peoples!"


----------



## Echo (Oct 23, 2008)

Palkia appeared out of a wormhole and put Lauren back in her spot in the Conga Line, then bitch-slapped Rock.

Palkia then took a spacial-dump on Rayquaza.

"I think Palkia is high again,"  Ohayou remarked.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 23, 2008)

_"You think, Ohayou?"_ Blade said as he walked in from out of nowhere. A news reporter came out of nowhere and said, "Look! It's the universally famous Blade!" Three fangirls fainted. Blade whispered to Ohayou, _"A lot of things can happen in a year."_


----------



## Echo (Oct 23, 2008)

Ohayou facepalmed.
"Pokemon of the Pie ended ten minutes ago... And I can only think once a week."


----------



## Darksong (Oct 23, 2008)

Lauren cried, "Please spare me, o beast of space..." She then fainted, but somehow still stayed in the conga line.


----------



## o_O (Oct 23, 2008)

Rayquaza, spacial-dumped, weather-dumped Palkia. Then Mew and Jirachi peed on Ohayou's head. STD didn't notice they cam out and continued giving STDs to people by conga-ing.


----------



## Echo (Oct 23, 2008)

Ohayou harnessed Palkia's spatial-power, went to the PMD world, and beat little Bidoofs with a stick got a cleanse orb. Palkia then realized what he had done, so he took a dump on Ohayou's piss covered head, and put him back at the begining of the Conga line.

"Time to be clean!" Ohayou yelled, activating the Cleanse orb. Unfortunately, the orb exploded, sending Ohayou several meters away, where water from the orb was dumped on him.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 23, 2008)

_"But it has been a year for me...you do not want to know what happened."_ Blade said. A flashback happened and creepy music started to play along with the conga music. No one saw the flashback except for Blade, and he won't tell anyone what he saw to this day.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 23, 2008)

Tsyru started to claw his eyeballs out.

"Firefox has spellcheck..." Twitchy muttered, "FLARETH, TALKING THROUGH ME?"

"YEP!" a voice cried from above.


----------



## o_O (Oct 23, 2008)

STD was confused.
Ally CONGA LINE continued conga-ing!
STD conga'd!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 23, 2008)

Latias came out of her POKéBALL on her own. A POKéMON style battle began...
Go! Latias!
LATIAS used CARAMELLDANSEN!
Music started to play!
The music is loud...


----------



## Echo (Oct 23, 2008)

PALKIA used RANDOMOSITY!
The CARAMELLDANSEN stopped...


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 23, 2008)

MYSTI used CRY LIKE A BABY BECAUSE THEY STOPPED CARMELLDANSENING!
MYSTI started the music!
MYSTI used CARMELLDANSEN!


----------



## o_O (Oct 23, 2008)

The music was loud...
STD was dancing! 
STD used GET BACK ON TOPIC!
STD sent his message!


----------



## Echo (Oct 24, 2008)

Somehow, all the dancing got them to Veilstone, and I don't feel like posting anything interesting at the moment, so write about randomosity in the game corner and pokemart.

"The plot will continue tomorrow!" Ohayou yelled, pointing at Nurse Joy for reasons unknown.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 24, 2008)

Mysti went to the Game Corner and ate everyone. Then she stole all the prizes and yelled, "I WIN!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 24, 2008)

PALKIA used RANDOMOSITY!
But it failed!
PALKIA said WTF!
PALKIA used SPACIAL DUMP!
The SPACIAL DUMP drowned out the music!
The music is soft...

------------------------------------------------------

Blade entered the Game Corner and played slots. Latias escaped from her POKéBALL and started leading a concert by Caramelldansening.


----------



## o_O (Oct 24, 2008)

STD was just there, staring at all the animosity going on.


----------



## Echo (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohayou looked at STD.
"I'm pretty sure I said "randomosity"...  not animosity."


----------



## Flareth (Oct 24, 2008)

Twitchy ate a peanut off of the ground. He fell asleep.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 24, 2008)

Chip sat on a meteorite. Deoxys came down and said "Use Microsoft Word" before disappearing again.


----------



## Echo (Oct 24, 2008)

The peanut secretly contained the HIV/AIDS virus, and Twitchy was infected.
Roll a 15 or higher to repent to Palkia.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 24, 2008)

He shoved his finger up his nose, dancing.


----------



## o_O (Oct 24, 2008)

STD took a chance card, and went to Park Place. He bought it. Then he picked at his belly lint, which he just realized he didn't have.


----------



## Echo (Oct 24, 2008)

"It's hard to overstate my satisfaction," Ohayou replied to STD's antics.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 24, 2008)

Chip bought the whole Monopoly game and played it with a Drifloon.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 24, 2008)

Lauren screamed, "YAY!" And began Caramelldansening and singing.


----------



## o_O (Oct 24, 2008)

STD joined in and replaced all the houses and hotels with Legoes. Then he made some Eggo's. Then he saw some dingoes.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 24, 2008)

Lucidia bought a bag of M&M's as big as Palkia and started eating them. She bit anyone who tried to take some and infected them with rabies.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 24, 2008)

Blade cried. Latias was trapped in a wormhole that Palkia tried to poke his head through.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 24, 2008)

Mysti pulled Latias out of the wormhole!
Mysti ate all of Latias's pies!


----------



## Echo (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo got bored so he decided to advance the plot with or without Ketsu.

Ohayou released Spin in speakers form, and ordered him to play Conga line music. He then started a Conga line near the meteors on the edge of town.

"Whoo!!! Everybody dance!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 24, 2008)

Mysti ran to Ohayou and got in the conga line. "WWWWWHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! she yelled.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 24, 2008)

Twitchy ate an orange.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 24, 2008)

Lucidia also joined the conga line, with her M&M's right behind her.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ribeka magically came back from lthe dead and restarted dancing. She became bored so fast, she started singing emo music. Because she was cool like that.


----------



## o_O (Oct 24, 2008)

STD baked some STD-infested fish pies for everyone. "HERE EAT!" he said, and tried to force the pies into everyone's mouths.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2008)

Ribeka tried to doge the pies, but got hit by them. "O YAH? WELL HOW ABOUT SOME PALLETSHIPPING EVIDENCE? PALLETSHIPPING TURNS YOUR BRAINS TO MUSH!" A mutch more real and calm Ribeka appeared. "It really does guys," she said before vanishing.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 25, 2008)

Twitchy hit it away.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Chip turned the pies into snowballs. It began to snow. He built a snow fort, but got hit in the face with a snowball from a passing Butterfree.


----------



## Echo (Oct 25, 2008)

Ohayou stole Cryptica's disco Omastar and gave it to Oooohface as the "I have 4000 posts and therefore no life" award.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Chip took it back, cloned it, and kept the clone for himself while giving the other to Echo and, inderectly, Oooohface. The Omastar started discoing, its shell covered in snow.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

Latias stole Cryptica's other disco Omastar and ate it. She then joined the Conga Line.


----------



## o_O (Oct 25, 2008)

STD let loose some blood and splattered it on the discoing Omastar. Then he threw a Disco Ball at it and an Ultra Ball at Ohayou.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

LATIAS used CARAMELLDANSEN!
The music started!
LATIAS threw an ULTRA BALL at STD!


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

"YAAAY!! CARAMELLDANSEN!" Lauren cried, making Palkia and Dialga not exist. She turned into a Charizard and sent out all her Pokémon to play. They all Caramelldansen'd, even Rock, who technically had no arms. She also traded Charizards with a passing trainer, causing Lauren to get a male one named Black. They Caramelldansen'd.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

Latias ran away with everyone's POKéMON, including Lauren(Since she turned into a Charizard) and started a country. I was called Randomcaramelldansenopolis.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

"YAAY!" Lauren cried again, and moved into Randomcaramelldansenopolis with her Pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

"Okay, as leader of Randomcaramelldansenopolis, I make the official statement of the only one law here...U MUST PARTAE ALL DAE AN NITE!!i!!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Chip revamped a new Omastar and moved into Randomcaramelldansenopolis. "YOU WILL NOT HAVE MY DISCOING OMASTAR!"

The Pokemon looked up at him in confusion and squeaked.


"It's okay, little guy." Chip sent out Flo, who rapped "The Nightmare on My Street" while Omastar began to disco warily. "Attack anyone who tries to catch my Omastar," Chip told Flo.

"His name is Fred!" said Flo.

"I don't wanna call him Fred," Chip muttered.

Flo continued rapping, but took the order.

((Is my Omastar the Pokemon of the Conga Line?))


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

Lauren continued Caramelldansening, but withdrew all her Pokémon except Black. Somehow, he taught himself to think that Lauren was his original trainer. As a matter of fact, he was, but neither knew that because Lauren had gotten him when she was 6. 
Lauren Caramelldansed with Black, but accidentally made it so that she was permanently Charizard. But she liked it this way....


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

Blade walked into Randomcaramelldansenopolis and was turned into an Quilava. He was angry, so pulled Latias out of Randomcaramelldansenopolis, and expected to get turned back into a human, but didn't. He could still speak english, though, so he ran up to Ohayou and asked how the hell to turn him back.


----------



## Echo (Oct 25, 2008)

(((For no reason:

Oooohface:
Omastar=yes
Me=no (but you almost got me...)

ChaosTres:
STD=Yes ;_; (this is too fucked up.))))


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 25, 2008)

((Wait...I caught STD?! Okay, Blade as a Quilava asked Ohayou something))


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 25, 2008)

Mysti ran into Randomcarrmelldansenopolis and was turned into a shiny Umbreon. "YYYYAAAAAYYYYY!!" she screamed, being he rfavorite Pokemon/


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Chip wanted to stay a human so he could protect his disco-y Omastar. Flo continued rapping while Omastar disco'd.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 25, 2008)

Twitchy went to the store, caramelldansened, got some beef jerky, and went to the local diner. He got a cake that looked like a girl.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

Flo was rapping for Lauren now. It was #10, as expected. "Do the hey yo part!" she said.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Flo decided he liked #10 better, so he rapped it instead. He sounded cool.
Omastar disco'd.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

"That's what I just said," Lauren murmured, but continued listening.


----------



## Echo (Oct 25, 2008)

The Conga line was walking around town as they were attacked with Team Galactic grunts armed with 1000 mentally retarded stunkys.

"Face the power of ramen noodles!!!" Ohayou yelled, firing random ramen noodles at the stunkys.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

"HOORAH!" Lauren cried, eating all the ramen noodles.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Chip ate ramen too.


----------



## o_O (Oct 25, 2008)

STD got some blood and hot water to make the ramen cooked. Then he started snorting it off the Stunkys.


----------



## Echo (Oct 25, 2008)

STD was then poisoned, and high, from snorting off the stunkys, and saw everyone as dancing bananas with swords.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 25, 2008)

Twitchy ran into the city and turned into Johnny Bravo. (O_O)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2008)

"HOLY CRAP!" Ribeka yelled, "I REMEBER YOU FROM MY CHILDHOOD! GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES..."


----------



## Flareth (Oct 25, 2008)

Twitchy/Johnny immmeaditely  grabbed Ribeka and started to try and kiss her.

(That's what I get for watching Boomerang)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2008)

"OMGWTFBBQ?" Ribeka yelled and then used to her powers to turn Twitchy/Johnny into a Twichy/Mudkip. "SO I HERD U LEIK MUDKIPZ?"


----------



## Flareth (Oct 26, 2008)

"Aw crud." he moaned.


----------



## Echo (Oct 26, 2008)

(((Ah, Johnny Bravo... Good times... Good times...)))


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2008)

Mysti walked over to Ribeka and said "BUT MUDKIPZ DON'T LIEK U."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 26, 2008)

Blade ran forward and Embered the Stunkys' tails off. Latias used Caramelldansen and all the Stunkys blew up and turned into popcorn.


----------



## Echo (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohayou ran over and started weakly punching Latias while crying, "NUUU!!! STOP MAKING THE STUNKYS DEAD!!! THEY'RE HERE SO ECHO DOSEN'T HAVE TO MAKE THE DISCO POKEMON APPEAR!!"
--------------
Echo: Must... think of a name...
--------------
"Think faster Echo!!!" Ohayou yelled towards... somewhere..."
--------------
Echo: Fuck off... I have a headache from this stupid glitchy Vista update...
--------------
Ohayou then went into a dark corner and began cutting himself.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 26, 2008)

"OHAYOU DON'T CUT YOURSELF! OHAYOU DON'T CUT YOURSELF!OHAYOU DON'T CUT YOURSELF!OHAYOUDON'TCUTYOURSELF!OHAY-" Ribeka screeched before expolding.


----------



## Echo (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohayou's blood turned green, then into snakes and peiced together Ribeka before dissolving into the ground.

(((I fell asleep on my keyboard, as I haven't slept for more than 5 minutes for about 76 hours, and something like that happened in my super-short, yet somehow lucid, dream. It was like...

Me, except I didn't look like myself but instead looked like Ohayou, was freaking out because my other personality, who looked like the real me (which makes sense...), was cutting himself and I totally freaked out and killed myself by decapitation (not quite sure how that worked but it was a dream), then his blood re-attached my head and somehow ressurected me.

Ironically, not my weirdest dream, but all the ones with him in it seem more weird than most. At least I didn't have sleep paralisys, but I don't think that can happen after a nap... damn insomnia.)))

(((Edit: Damn ADHD...
What I forgot to put: HOLY CRAP KETSU!!! WHY ARE YOUR POSTS REPLICATING MY NAP-DREAMS????)))


----------



## o_O (Oct 26, 2008)

((XDDDDDDDDDDD))
STD caught the un-named Disco Pokemon somehow. Yeah.... Then he ate the Disco Ball used to catch it, but apparently he DIDN'T catch it, so it popped out in his stomach. Now he was this weird, huge, funny-looking thing who was high.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 27, 2008)

Blade shouted "I caught an STD!"((Sounds like _someone_ had sex...)) and Latias threw an ULTRA BALL at Blade.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 27, 2008)

Tsyru used his dagger to cut Stuart's (I used his first name) stomach.


----------



## o_O (Oct 27, 2008)

STD was split open. The Disco Pokemon was still trapped in his expandable stomach, however, and was about to explode.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 27, 2008)

Twitchy grabbed the ball and also a half-digested heavy ball from his stomach.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 28, 2008)

Blade used a FULL RESTORE on STD!
The disco POKéMON disappeared from existence!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 28, 2008)

Lucidia brought it back and caught it in a Master Ball so everyone Caramelldansened THE END.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip brought Flo, Omastar and himself to Pink Dog BBQ, where he ordered a steak. He ate it with his Pokemon.

((I've drawn the sign for PDBBQ a million times, if you'd like to see it.))


----------



## Darksong (Oct 28, 2008)

Lauren followed Chip with Black, Rock, Onko and Phoenix; however, sadly, Pink Dog BBQ didn't accept Pokémon, and kicked them all out. They started Caramelldansening again.


----------



## o_O (Oct 28, 2008)

STD 'sploded and gave STDs to everyone. Then he was a ghost and changed his name to Aids McHiv. ((Sound familiar?))


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 28, 2008)

Mysti Caarmelldansened away before she got the STD. She then went into the Pokemon BBQ next to PDBBQ and ate everything they had, then bergan Carmelldansening.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 28, 2008)

Latias used Protect against STD's STD attack and starting Caramelldansening. Blade used a Max Revive on Aids.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 28, 2008)

Lauren flew away from STD, and so did Black and Phoenix. Rock and Onko ran away, and soon, they were safe in the disease-free PDBBQ.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 28, 2008)

"Is that Phoenix?" Twitchy asked.


----------



## o_O (Oct 28, 2008)

STD went to Pink's in LA. And he got a yummy hot dog.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 28, 2008)

Blade saw Ohayou and asked him, "Do you know what the hell happened to me?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 29, 2008)

Chip turned into Giratina and left Pink Dog Barbecue, withdrawing his Pokémon and surrounding himself with a virus-free shield. He realised that he could change between Human and Giratina but ignored it for now.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 29, 2008)

"I'm stuck in this form," Lauren noted, but said nothing else. She and her formerly-owned Pokémon began Caramelldansening.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 29, 2008)

"As am I..." Blade said to Lauren, then noticing she, too, was an idiot. "Am I the only sane person/thing in this world?!" "Yes, you are." Latias noted to Blade and started Caramelldansening with Lauren, who she thought was a typical, Caramelldansening, Charizard.


----------



## o_O (Oct 29, 2008)

STD's Pokemon ruled the world. Somehow. And they allowed anyone who wanted to to go to PDBBQ. 
((Pink Dog BBQ just keeps reminding me of Pink's in LA....))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 29, 2008)

((I randomly made it up when I was randomly doodling with a pink pencil XD))


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 29, 2008)

Latias fired STD from ruling the world and hired Blade.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 29, 2008)

Twitchy ate Diego, since he was never used.


----------

